# Bandsaw suggestions needed



## ldimick (Jan 25, 2006)

My small bandsaw just died. I need some advice on replacing it. I didn't mind the small size too much but it killed me every time I cut because the blade would twist and made non-perpendicular cuts. It was a .25" blade. 

I don't need a bandsaw that would make Godzilla cringe with fear. I am not into harvesting small forests. I would like to be able to cut up to 4" boards or branches. Any suggestions or hints on what to look for? Anything to avoid?


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2006)

Check Grizzly bandsaws

G0555...$425.00 plus $65.00 S&H
G0580...$325.00 plus $65.00 S&H

I've read tons of good review on both....some are members here.  You may also consider getting the riser block ($57.95) for these to increase the vertical capacity from 6" to 12"


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 25, 2006)

I have the G0580 and am very happy with it. I use a 1/2" TW blade and have no troubles so far. Its worth a look.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a small 10 inch that works just fine for me and I use it to cut guitar bodys out.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 25, 2006)

I (and others) have the Harbor Freight 14" variable speed (belt and pulleys) and I'm very happy with it. It often goes on sale for $209... regular price $329 IIRC.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 26, 2006)

Grizzly G0555. Best bandsaw value on the market. Hands down winner.


----------



## mikes pens (Jan 26, 2006)

I just purchased this to cut blanks.  It goes through those little 3/4 inch blanks like butter.  






Mike[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm with Rifleman and others that promote the Grizzly GO555.  I love mine with the Timberwolf blade.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> <br />I just purchased this to cut blanks.  It goes through those little 3/4 inch blanks like butter.
> 
> Mike[]



Mike, I think this is the one he referred to as the bandsaw that will make Godzilla cringe. []


----------



## ldimick (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



[:0] That's the one!


----------



## mikes pens (Jan 27, 2006)

I should point out that the picture is "actual size".
Mike


----------



## TomServo (Jan 27, 2006)

I have heard very good things about the Hitachi that's been at lowe's - 12" saw and some guys have gotten them on clearance as low as $99 - you can order them in at $199. 1/2hp(I think), riser block-able for 12" of height. and I think it'll take up to a 3/4" blade. All big chunky cast irony goodness too.

MOTOR
Power source ........................ 120 V, AC, 60 HZ, 7AMPS.
Speeds Low .......................... 1410 F.P.M
(Feet per minute)
High ......................... 2600 F.P.M
Low .......................... 1410 F.P.M
Horsepower .......................... 1HP(Max. Developed)
DRIVE BELT A 26
Cutting Capacity
Throat .................................... 12â€
Height .................................... 5â€
Blade
Width ..................................... 1/8â€, 1/4â€, 3/8â€, 1/2â€
Length ................................... 80â€
Table
Size ........................................ 13â€ x 13â€
Tilt .......................................... 0Â° Left â€“â€“ 45Â° Right
DUST COLLECTION....................... Yes
NET WEIGHT.................................. 145.5 LB (66.0Kg.)


----------



## ldimick (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks to all. HF, Grizzly and Hitachi all sound like good choices. Laguna is about 2 miles form my office (On the same street) so maybe I'll stop by one day and see if they'll let me look around if I promise not to drool. I'll have to look at that Hitachi.

My old one was a Ryobi and I will not make that mistake again.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes pens_
> <br />I just purchased this to cut blanks.  It goes through those little 3/4 inch blanks like butter.
> 
> 
> ...



May I dare to ask the cost for the Laguna? Just to cut blanks, eh.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 27, 2006)

Woodcraft has a Rikon 10" that looks and sounds pretty good.  Too bad they didn't have that when I looking for a BS.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 27, 2006)

Lynn, I forgot to mention that I saw the Fisch (16", IIRC) demonstrated back in March or April and was VERY impressed. If you're looking at throwing ~$800 at a BS, that's the one I'd get. It has the same resaw capabilities as most 21 inchers. http://tinyurl.com/746hp


----------



## ldimick (Jan 27, 2006)

Billy, Since I am out of room in my shop (no room to sleep) I'd better figure out a sub $800 solution. []


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 27, 2006)

[] Harbor Freight... $209 on sale. Add another $50 for the riser kit and you can resaw up to 12". Does that sound better? []


----------



## ldimick (Jan 27, 2006)

You're not trying to tell that HF has it on sale right now are you? [:0] I just by it on my home form dinner. I guess I'd better go over there tmoorrow morning.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, Lynn, but I cannot confirm that. I can't find the local HF flyer I saw it in. I tore the house up looking through my various HF catalogs and did find it for $289 in one of them. Use item #32208-3BXA and from the HF web site down the left side choose "Order from printed catalog". Enter the number above and click the button at the bottom of that window. This window will close and the HF site will adjust to show your shopping cart containing one model 32208 bandsaw for $289. Most HF stores will honor the catalog price. I'm only telling you this in case you want to go this route so you can print the HF shopping cart page and take that to the store (since you don't have my catalog to carry. Of course you could get lucky and they will have it on sale for $209.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh come on-----these are great for cutting pen blanks.
Heck I need a lot bigger saw to cut bowl blanks


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 28, 2006)

Consider this. Good price and great features. Big table and well made.7" resaw, bearing guides, micro adjust, blade adjust window, ect.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&pid=00922400000


----------



## ldimick (Jan 28, 2006)

Scott, that would work. How high will it go? How big of a log can you get in there?


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 28, 2006)

It will cut 7" thick material. When I replace my 10" delta, that is the one I'm going for. The power is plenty also. There are the power junkies who say otherwise, but my 10" blandsaw will cut 6+" thick material and with a quality blade will go right through it and it doesnt have the horsepower that the Craftsman does.I dont do any resaw stuff that requires more than that. It goes on sale regularly for $249 i believe.


----------

